# Smoked Cheese - Batch Number One of 2018:  White Cheddar



## gmc2003 (Sep 29, 2018)

Well it's starting to cool off enough around here to begin the cold smoking process. Here is a quickie shot of the first batch of cheese for 2018. This one is all Cabot's white cheddar. In the future I'll be doing the Pepper Jack, Horseradish, Hot Habanero, and Swiss. 

First lets get the WSM fired up with some hickory dust:






Now to figure out placement: 19 8oz. blocks






Pulled after 5hrs. Set on a cooling rack and waiting to be loosely wrapped for an overnighter in the fridge.





Fast forward to the next day. Taken out of the fridge and ready for vacuum sealing. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







The color has lightened up some, but it will return after a short two week hibernation.






I tried some and it was a tad strong. Eatable but not where I want it. So in a couple of weeks I'll be ready to pass this out to friends and family. Thanks for taking a looksee. 

Chris


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 29, 2018)

Where do you find cheese cheap enough to smoke up that much at once!?


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 29, 2018)

Looks fantastic!
It really took on some nice color!
Summer is just hanging on down here in FL. I'm completely out of lox & cheese.
It doesn't look like we are going to get any cool days or nights for a few weeks.
I almost bought a package of lox at the store today, until I saw the price.
This winter I will really stock up on both!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 29, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Where do you find cheese cheap enough to smoke up that much at once!?



Cabot goes on sale about every other month or so around here. So I stock up when it does. This batch was 1.75/block.

Chris


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 29, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Cabot goes on sale about every other month or so around here. So I stock up when it does. This batch was 1.75/block.
> 
> Chris


Lucky man. Cabot is never cheap here! Then again..I also live in WI and should just go to a cheese factory.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 29, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks fantastic!
> It really took on some nice color!
> Summer is just hanging on down here in FL. I'm completely out of lox & cheese.
> It doesn't look like we are going to get any cool days or nights for a few weeks.
> ...



Thanks Al for the kind words and like. It's border line to hot around here also, but we had a cooler day on Friday around 60*. So I had to jump on it. I'm out of Lox also, but I'll be waiting until it gets into the 40's for that smoke.



TomKnollRFV said:


> Lucky man. Cabot is never cheap here! Then again..I also live in WI and should just go to a cheese factory.



Not sure why it goes on sale so much, but I'm glad it does. We also used to be able to buy Ben and Jerry's ice cream dirt cheap, but then Unilever bought them out and the prices went up. Thanks for the like Tom - appreciate it. 

Chris


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 29, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Thanks Al for the kind words and like. It's border line to hot around here also, but we had a cooler day on Friday around 60*. So I had to jump on it. I'm out of Lox also, but I'll be waiting until it gets into the 40's for that smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem man! Shame cheese is hard to ship or I'd start shipping out the local stuff I can get that is weird. <Apple Cinnamon cheese any one?>


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 29, 2018)

Great looking batch of cheese there Chris!  Thanks for the reminder to get some more going... I don't like running low on smoked cheese.  Especially pepper jack!


----------



## bill ace 350 (Sep 29, 2018)

Looks great! 

Put the cheese on edge and you can fit more.

I've been watching for sales at the commissary.

usually go for Cabot white sharp cheddar or Cracker Barrel white sharp.

If I want something special, I pick up some locally produced award winning Great Lakes white chedar.

i'm down to my last 3 smoked bricks.

Gotta start some soon.


----------



## tropics (Sep 29, 2018)

Hope my name is on one of them! They will look even better in afew weeks
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 29, 2018)

Those are gonna be Fantastic!!
Nice Job!
Like.
I agree with Tom---Cheese runs about $8 a pound around here!!

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 30, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> No problem man! Shame cheese is hard to ship or I'd start shipping out the local stuff I can get that is weird. <Apple Cinnamon cheese any one?>



Apple Cinnamon? That's one I've never heard of. Sometime around Thanksgiving I'm going start looking into mailing my daughter some of the smoked cheddar. It takes 4 days thru snail mail. May look into UPS or FedEx.




WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Great looking batch of cheese there Chris!  Thanks for the reminder to get some more going... I don't like running low on smoked cheese.  Especially pepper jack!



Thanks WHB for the like and kind words. If you like Pepper Jack you should try the Hot Habanero. It's really good.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 30, 2018)

bill ace 350 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Put the cheese on edge and you can fit more.
> 
> ...



I tried putting them on their edge once. For some reason they don't get the same smoke penetration as when you lie them down flat. In this batch I had two on the edge and you could see a difference in the color. Not to mention the grate dents they also got. Thanks for the suggestion and compliment.



tropics said:


> Hope my name is on one of them! They will look even better in afew weeks
> Richie



Thanks Richie for the like and kind words appreciate them. This batch is basically spoken for, but when I do my next batch remind me.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 30, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Those are gonna be Fantastic!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> I agree with Tom---Cheese runs about $8 a pound around here!!
> ...



Thanks Bear for the compliment and like. Wow $8/pound. Normal/Average prices around here is about 2.50/8oz so 5.00/lb, and I thought VT was expensive to live in. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 30, 2018)

bill ace 350
 thanks for the like.

Chris


----------



## fished (Sep 30, 2018)

Good looking cheese, I'll be doing more soon.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 30, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Apple Cinnamon? That's one I've never heard of. Sometime around Thanksgiving I'm going start looking into mailing my daughter some of the smoked cheddar. It takes 4 days thru snail mail. May look into UPS or FedEx.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WI has mind boggingly weird cheese..

https://store.henningscheese.com/

This place has some of them. Apple cinnamon cheese ..maple Yah. Enjoy ;)


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 30, 2018)

@GATOR240 thanks for the like.



fished said:


> Good looking cheese, I'll be doing more soon.



Thanks fished.



TomKnollRFV said:


> WI has mind boggingly weird cheese..
> 
> https://store.henningscheese.com/
> 
> This place has some of them. Apple cinnamon cheese ..maple Yah. Enjoy ;)



Wow they do have some different choices. The Mozza whips and Dragon Breath caught my eye.  

Chris


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 30, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> @GATOR240 thanks for the like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I smoked a block of mango fire and I'm letting it age. I actually want to get to their location, it's about 35 mins from me and get that maple syrup one. So the next time in your WI..you know where to find weird stuff.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 30, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> WI has mind boggingly weird cheese..
> 
> https://store.henningscheese.com/
> 
> This place has some of them. Apple cinnamon cheese ..maple Yah. Enjoy ;)




I thought you guys wore your Cheese on your Heads!!!

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 30, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> I thought you guys wore your Cheese on your Heads!!!
> 
> Bear


Ha! Funny! <I admit I own one of those cheese wedge hats>


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 30, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Ha! Funny! <I admit I own one of those cheese wedge hats>




Do they sell them Smoked too???
Probably not, or you'd be sitting at the stadium, and the guy behind you would be chewing on your hat!!!

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 30, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Do they sell them Smoked too???
> Probably not, or you'd be sitting at the stadium, and the guy behind you would be chewing on your hat!!!
> 
> Bear


Lol! I haven't been to a sports game in many years ..aunt still gets packer tickets.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 30, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Lol! I haven't been to a sports game in many years ..aunt still gets packer tickets.




I don't blame you!!
If you wore one of those "Cheese-Hats" in Philly, somebody would be cutting it up to put in their Steak Sandwich!!!

Bear

Sorry for the HiJack, Chris----I couldn't resist.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 30, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Thanks Bear for the compliment and like. Wow $8/pound. Normal/Average prices around here is about 2.50/8oz so 5.00/lb, and I thought VT was expensive to live in.
> 
> Chris




Maybe it is more expensive to live in Vermont, but it's more expensive to eat Cheese in Pennsylvania. :D

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 1, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I smoked a block of mango fire and I'm letting it age. I actually want to get to their location, it's about 35 mins from me and get that maple syrup one. So the next time in your WI..you know where to find weird stuff.



I'll be waiting for a report on that mango fire cheese - that sounds great, but I'm not fond of tree piss(go figure) so I'll pass on the maple. Thanks for the link to the shop. I'm always out looking for new things.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 1, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> I don't blame you!!
> If you wore one of those "Cheese-Hats" in Philly, somebody would be cutting it up to put in their Steak Sandwich!!!
> 
> Bear
> ...



No problem Bear with the HiJack it's funny reading. Also if you wore one of those cheese hats here in VT you'd probably get elected to the Senate. Just look who we have representing us.



Bearcarver said:


> Maybe it is more expensive to live in Vermont, but it's more expensive to eat Cheese in Pennsylvania. :D
> 
> Bear



Each state has it's pluses and minuses. Try getting a good Philly cheese steak sammie around here.

Chris


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 1, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> I'll be waiting for a report on that mango fire cheese - that sounds great, but I'm not fond of tree piss(go figure) so I'll pass on the maple. Thanks for the link to the shop. I'm always out looking for new things.
> 
> Chris


I've had it unsmoked, it's got a nice kick to it. I want to use it for Cubano sammies or some thing to give them a good heat.


----------



## zwiller (Oct 1, 2018)

Hope these turn out well.  Pics look great!  You are one of the reasons I am gonna try dust on the next batch.  I feel even with aging and 2hr on pellets are still a little too much for us.  Kinda funny you mention mailing smoked cheese.  I thought about suggesting a holiday smoked cheese swap here.  Kinda like a secret santa type thing.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 1, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Hope these turn out well.  Pics look great!  You are one of the reasons I am gonna try dust on the next batch.  I feel even with aging and 2hr on pellets are still a little too much for us.  Kinda funny you mention mailing smoked cheese.  I thought about suggesting a holiday smoked cheese swap here.  Kinda like a secret santa type thing.


Now that's an interesting idea! I'm just not sure how you mail cheese. As it has to be cold...but you don't want to freeze cheese..


----------



## zwiller (Oct 1, 2018)

Not entirely sure but Hickory Farms and many other companies ship cheese.  I think vac sealed cheese would ship well.  Bubble wrapped mailer might insulate and keep things in check.


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 1, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Not entirely sure but Hickory Farms and many other companies ship cheese.  I think vac sealed cheese would ship well.  Bubble wrapped mailer might insulate and keep things in check.



Now I could be wrong but most of the harder cheeses, cheddar etc. don't need to be in the fridge or even necessarily that cool.  I think as long as they stay at reasonable temps and are sealed you can ship them safely and won't go bad right away.  Not sure if there are any regulations about the shipping though.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 2, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Hope these turn out well.  Pics look great!  You are one of the reasons I am gonna try dust on the next batch.  I feel even with aging and 2hr on pellets are still a little too much for us.  Kinda funny you mention mailing smoked cheese.  I thought about suggesting a holiday smoked cheese swap here.  Kinda like a secret santa type thing.



Dust is the way to go - at least for us. It's a much lighter cleaner smoke. I left this batch on to long(had to make a trip to the dump and local grocer) so I didn't smoke them as planned. I'm sure they'll turn out good. When you try dust give the the cheese a two hour smoke and then try a small slice. If it's where you want your golden. If not put them back on for a short bit of time. A cheese swap would be kinda cool.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 2, 2018)

@KrisUpInSmoke thanks for the like appreciate it.



TomKnollRFV said:


> Now that's an interesting idea! I'm just not sure how you mail cheese. As it has to be cold...but you don't want to freeze cheese..





zwiller said:


> Not entirely sure but Hickory Farms and many other companies ship cheese.  I think vac sealed cheese would ship well.  Bubble wrapped mailer might insulate and keep things in check.





bbqbrett said:


> Now I could be wrong but most of the harder cheeses, cheddar etc. don't need to be in the fridge or even necessarily that cool.  I think as long as they stay at reasonable temps and are sealed you can ship them safely and won't go bad right away.  Not sure if there are any regulations about the shipping though.



I've also read that cheeses like cheddar don't have to be kept on ice. I'm sending my daughter a batch in November unless she makes a trip up here beforehand. We'll see how it goes. I agree with zwiller, Hickory farms and other gift box produces send cheese thru the mail all the time. 

Chris


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 2, 2018)

Looks like it was border line too hot. I can see that the oils in the cheese started to surface. Keep the temp under 80 and that won't happen.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 2, 2018)

I think we're all starting to think of the insterstate cheese exchange.. :P


----------



## CSR (Oct 2, 2018)

If I go with the pellets should I plan for a shorter smoke or a longer period in the fridge to age (or both)?

Block cheese on sale for 1.29/8 oz and mozzerella on sale for $1.99 lb has me eyeing up a cheese smoke for 10/14 when it cools down here...  Just bought the a-maze-n tube with the pellets and don't want to have to buy a new toy before trying this one first.


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 2, 2018)

Chris, nice batch of cheese !!! Gotta love those Cabot sales ! :)


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 2, 2018)

hawgrider said:


> Looks like it was border line too hot. I can see that the oils in the cheese started to surface. Keep the temp under 80 and that won't happen.



When I started it was plenty cool and partly overcast. I made the mistake of leaving it unattended for a few hours. The direct sunlight heated up my smoker and caused the cheese to start sweating. My initial plan was to smoke for 3hrs pull it and taste it. Let the cheese rest and give it a second smoking session if needed. Unfortunatly things didn't go as I had planed. Thanks for the advise.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 2, 2018)

CSR said:


> If I go with the pellets should I plan for a shorter smoke or a longer period in the fridge to age (or both)?
> 
> Block cheese on sale for 1.29/8 oz and mozzerella on sale for $1.99 lb has me eyeing up a cheese smoke for 10/14 when it cools down here...  Just bought the a-maze-n tube with the pellets and don't want to have to buy a new toy before trying this one first.



Stock up on those prices and experiment with various smoke times. My best advise would to smoke one block - pull it off at 2hrs and taste it. If it's too strong wrap it up and place in the fridge overnight. Try it the next day and see how it goes. If it's not strong enough then put it back on the smoker for an hour and repeat tasting process. My wife and I like a lighter smoke so I like to pull it at about 2 to 3 hrs with dust. If my smoker isn't producing enough smoke then I might toss it back on for additional time. My kids like a stronger smoke flavor so I normally use pellets for 3 hours and a one week rest. Different types of wood will affect the flavor also. I use hickory or apple. Hickory is much stronger. Mozzerella is one cheese I'm not really fond of smoked, but that's just me. Allot of folks like it smoked. I think it takes on smoke rather quickly so be careful with time in the smoker and choice of wood. 



crazymoon said:


> Chris, nice batch of cheese !!! Gotta love those Cabot sales ! :)



Thanks crazymoon for the like and comment. Yeah those sales make it easier to justify to the wife. Especially when I come home with two grocery bags full of cheese.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 17, 2018)

Round two of the 2018 batch.

All lined up on the grate: 4 Pepper Jack, 4 Horseradish, 4 Hot Habanero, 2 Swiss, and 2 Gouda. 







High ho, high ho it's off to the smoker they go...





And the final results are in: 






About half of this years batch is going towards stocking stuffers and T-day. The rest will be eaten throughout the year by yours truely, the better half and of course skid mark(cheddar only for him). Now onto the smoked salmon and lox. 

Thanks for looking.

Chris


----------



## zwiller (Oct 17, 2018)

5 hours dust again?  Apple?


----------



## CSR (Oct 17, 2018)

Great color!  How long and what wood?

I did apple with my first smoke and may try something new with the next batch...


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 17, 2018)

zwiller said:


> 5 hours dust again?  Apple?



Sam, unfortunately this batch had to be done with hickory dust like the cheddar(I really wanted apple dust), but I didn't realize I was out of apple. Time to place another order in with Todd. With this batch all but 4 blocks were smoked for 2.5  to 3 hours. The other 4 saw an additional 2 to 3 hours of pellet smoke with hickory. They were for my kids. Who like a really strong smoke flavor.  

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 17, 2018)

CSR said:


> Great color!  How long and what wood?
> 
> I did apple with my first smoke and may try something new with the next batch...



Thanks CSR, see above post for times. Hickory is stronger then Apple. I like both, but prefer apple to hickory. My kids like the hickory better. 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2018)

Wow!!
Looks Great Chris!!
You could move to WI, and start your own "Hat Store".

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 17, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Wow!!
> Looks Great Chris!!
> You could move to WI, and start your own "Hat Store".
> 
> Bear



Funny, but I don't think that would work for a Giants fan - or maybe a Giant Cheese Head.

Chris


----------



## Jeff Wright (Oct 17, 2018)

Nice looking batch of cheese, Chris.  I really want to try this soon.  Temps are up for next week or so, but maybe next weekend.

Question:  Is there a reason you use the dust as opposed to pellets?  Does the pellets burn hooter?  I assume I could use the ice bottles I have read about if it is a temperature thing.  Just curious.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 17, 2018)

Jeff Wright said:


> Nice looking batch of cheese, Chris.  I really want to try this soon.  Temps are up for next week or so, but maybe next weekend.
> 
> Question:  Is there a reason you use the dust as opposed to pellets?  Does the pellets burn hooter?  I assume I could use the ice bottles I have read about if it is a temperature thing.  Just curious.



Thanks Jeff, dust burns cleaner and lighter then pellets. It also burns cooler(basically heat free). If you need them then frozen soda bottles work well in controlling temps. With bottles you don't have to worry about spilling and I believe they omit less moisture. When your ready to go for it, let us know if you have any questions. 

Chris


----------



## zwiller (Oct 17, 2018)

I am with Chris about dust and there are also other members who swear dust is better than pellets for cheese.  I have not done it yet but it is on deck and likely this weekend.  Gonna run apple first and then try pecan. 

Chris, how many hours per row you get?  IIRC it goes much faster.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 17, 2018)

Probably somewhere around 2 or 3 depending on the burn.

Chris


----------



## Jeff Wright (Oct 17, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> When your ready to go for it, let us know if you have any questions.



So as to not wait until the last minute....what do you burn dust in?  I have the Amazn.  I would reckon the dust falls through the holes.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 17, 2018)

Jeff Wright said:


> So as to not wait until the last minute....what do you burn dust in?  I have the Amazn.  I would reckon the dust falls through the holes.



The AmazN tray/maze. Dust doesn't work in the tube.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2018)

Jeff Wright said:


> So as to not wait until the last minute....what do you burn dust in?  I have the Amazn.  I would reckon the dust falls through the holes.




Hoping nobody minds my butting in, but below is my favorite way to keep the heat down, without adding too much humidity to the smoker.
Also, Yes Dust Burns cooler. I use an AMNS for my Dust instead of an AMNPS, but other use their AMNPS.
I imagine some dust falls out of the bigger holes, but as long as you don't have it above food it won't hurt.
Here's that Pic:

This was in my Old MES 30:


----------



## zwiller (Oct 28, 2018)

Just lit some apple dust for 2 lbs jack.  LOL blew a bunch of it away trying to light it...  Any tips?  

WOW very TBS.  Excited.  First batch 2018.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 28, 2018)

One of those long BIC lighters works like a charm. I had that same problem with my first go at it.

https://www.shopbic.com/products/lighters/multi-purpose-lighters/#1

Chris

Forgot to mention good luck with the smoke.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 28, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Just lit some apple dust for 2 lbs jack.  LOL blew a bunch of it away trying to light it...  Any tips?
> 
> WOW very TBS.  Excited.  First batch 2018.




I use a Butane torch to light Sawdust, because Propane has too much power & blows the dust around.
However I use my Propane torch to light Pellets, because the Butane torch doesn't shoot the flame in deep enough to get it lit properly.

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Oct 28, 2018)

Chuggin along just fine.  I wasn't sure if I got it started right being the first time I used dust.  I'd say the smoke from dust is NIBS: nearly invisible blue smoke.  :rolleyes:  Hard to tell the dang is even smoking from the house.  Got a 2lb slab cut into 5 chunks.  AMNPS half loaded aiming 5hr like Chris.  Sure hope I get some color.  Never got any with cob pellets.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 28, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Chuggin along just fine.  I wasn't sure if I got it started right being the first time I used dust.  I'd say the smoke from dust is NIBS: nearly invisible blue smoke.  :rolleyes:  Hard to tell the dang is even smoking from the house.  Got a 2lb slab cut into 5 chunks.  AMNPS half loaded aiming 5hr like Chris.  Sure hope I get some color.  Never got any with cob pellets.




These are the only Cheese Step by Steps I have in my Index (Oldies but Goodies):
*Smoked Cheese
Smoked Cheese Taste Testing Party*


Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 28, 2018)

Sam, not sure how far your into this, but you may want to try a slice and see how it is before letting it go the full 5 hours. If I remember correctly you were shooting for a lighter smoke flavor. My lighter and your lighter may be different. It won't hurt the cheese to sample during the smoke.

Chris


----------



## Burner76 (Oct 28, 2018)

Damn Chris hahaha Jerry would beat the hell out of Tom to get to all that smoked cheese!! Looks great !! I haven't smoked cheese in about 6 or 7 years..idk ..but thanks for the view ...Most definitely going to smoke some cheese when the next cold front arrives this coming week.. 
I do remember last time i smoked cheese that i had vacuumed sealed and let age in the fridge for about A month. That helped the strong smoke even itself out .
Excellent job brutha 

Cheers , Burner


----------



## zwiller (Oct 28, 2018)

I hear ya Chris.  Just pulled 3, that will be 4hr.  Last 2 will ride until 5hr.  Initial impressions are that this is ALOT smoother and that is right of the smoker!  I sense it will still need to rest a bit, but can imagine this will be ready much sooner.  Normally wife and I think (pellet) smoked cheese is too strong to bring right inside the house.  Last batch had to be aired outside for an hour since it was so strong.  This stuff is gentle.  No problem at all in the house.  WOW.  I'd estimate 3-4x less powerful.  Picked up some color too!  That's it.  Converted: dust for cheese.  Already hitting the chunk again...


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 28, 2018)

*B*-*I*-*N*-*G*-*O* Sam sounds perfect. I usually let it rest loosely covered in the fridge overnight on a cooling rack before sealing. Wife isn't to happy about that as the fridge smells like smoke for a day or so, but It helps with the mellowing process. I'm down to a couple of days before the cheese is really enjoyable. Looks like your gonna be in the same ballpark. Congratulations and point for sure. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 28, 2018)

Burner76 said:


> Damn Chris hahaha Jerry would beat the hell out of Tom to get to all that smoked cheese!! Looks great !! I haven't smoked cheese in about 6 or 7 years..idk ..but thanks for the view ...Most definitely going to smoke some cheese when the next cold front arrives this coming week..
> I do remember last time i smoked cheese that i had vacuumed sealed and let age in the fridge for about A month. That helped the strong smoke even itself out .
> Excellent job brutha
> 
> Cheers , Burner



Get on it Burner, smoked cheese is always available at our family gatherings and always a hit. We've been working on the waiting game. So far by using dust instead of pellets I've go it down to a couple of days instead of weeks. Let us know how it goes and if you need any help remember you have a whole site worth of people willing to help. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 28, 2018)

Burner76
 thanks for the like.

Chris


----------



## zwiller (Nov 4, 2018)

Week update.  Crazy good.  Definitely mellows a bit over time.  Still just a tiny bit "rough" if I am completely brutal about it.  I bet another week and it will be divine.  Light years better than 2hrs on pellets.  Also interesting the texture is the same as non smoked.  Despite smoking in 30F weather, the pellets did change the texture a bit.  Oh by the way, Todd's Qmatz are the shizzle for cheese.  So happy I tried dust.


----------

